# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Render on Blueboard with Dulux AcraTex Roll On Texture

## eXtremist

I've got a fibro house that has ugly plastic cladding over it. I've always hated the exterior look of my house and I want to update so it looks modern like the interior. I've started removing the plastic cladding and I'm almost finished. 
I have been told to install the blueboard so that it has a 3mm gap between each sheet and then use the joint compound and mesh. 
I was quoted $3,500 (includes materials) to have it professionally done with acrylic render but I'd still have to paint it which I could easily do using an airless sprayer and then someone going over it using a roller. 
I was then thinking of doing it myself and using Dulux AcraTex Roll On Texture to be applied directly  onto the blueboard and then before it dries, I would smooth it out using a  flat sponge trowel. I was going to practice inside the garage and see  how I go before executing it. 
Please give me your suggestions, tips, etc..

----------


## r3nov8or

Don't leave any gaps at all between the Blueboard. Please read in every detail the James Hardy Harditex System manual on their website before you start. 
The quote for acrylic render seems fair based on my experience many years ago, but ask to see some of their work in your area.  
Why not get the colour you want added to the top coat of the render. The trowel-on Dulux Acratex can do this. No painting required (until you change your mind).

----------


## Rowdy1

And make sure you use galv screws......

----------

